# Unconfirmed: Bass Pro coming to Gahanna.



## Slawterr (Aug 18, 2009)

The skuttlebutt is Bass Pro Shops is planning or is at least interested in a store in Gahanna. 

The location would be the southeast corner of Hamilton Rd/I270 in the undeveloped tracts of land there. I did some hunting, and Gahanna has some public record of deal with the current owner and Bass Pro Shops for a tract that is sized just shy of 120 acres. Sounds about right for a Bass Pro store.  

There have been rumors of a bridge being built that would extend TechCenter Dr over 270 and into this area for some time. Hopefully something happens soon. I can't wait. Anyone else have anything to fill in?


----------



## Mykidsr1 (Mar 19, 2009)

Oh God if this is true Im going to have to move or plan on getting divorced.....lol


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

I think that was a tear of joy that ran down my cheek just now....


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

I think there is a site that shows where cabelas and bass pros are going in the future and i dont recall a gahanna.


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

jshbuckeye said:


> I think there is a site that shows where cabelas and bass pros are going in the future and i dont recall a gahanna.


HUSH YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Slawterr said:


> The skuttlebutt is Bass Pro Shops is planning or is at least interested in a store in Gahanna.
> 
> The location would be the southeast corner of Hamilton Rd/I270 in the undeveloped tracts of land there. I did some hunting, and Gahanna has some public record of deal with the current owner and Bass Pro Shops for a tract that is sized just shy of 120 acres. Sounds about right for a Bass Pro store.
> 
> There have been rumors of a bridge being built that would extend TechCenter Dr over 270 and into this area for some time. Hopefully something happens soon. I can't wait. Anyone else have anything to fill in?


Pizarro Park Woods?! But where are all the Gahanna cops going to shoot their huge bucks?!


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

This is relevant to my interests!


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Last I heard, all expansion was put on hold due to the economy. Maybe Bigdaddy has some information.


----------



## jwebb (Jul 21, 2008)

On basspro.com, it doesn't show a Gahanna store on the future map, or anywhere in Ohio for that matter. Hopefully it's just been announced and just hasn't made it to their website yet.


----------



## buckeyeguy (Aug 20, 2006)

I got my hopes up when Cabela's was looking into building in Medina County. I won't get my hopes up on this one. Hopefully it turns out for the best, but until I see the official word from BPS, I wouldn't get too excited.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

buckeyeguy said:


> I got my hopes up when Cabela's was looking into building in Medina County. I won't get my hopes up on this one. Hopefully it turns out for the best, but until I see the official word from BPS, I wouldn't get too excited.


A straight shot up 71 wouldn't necessarily ruin my day either  Should we make some noise here and maybe someone will notice?! After all, "Ohio" is native american for Great River or something of the like!


----------



## buckeyeguy (Aug 20, 2006)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> A straight shot up 71 wouldn't necessarily ruin my day either  Should we make some noise here and maybe someone will notice?! After all, "Ohio" is native american for Great River or something of the like!


Sorry man, they confirmed a No Go on the Cabela's. Medina County and Brunswick City was going to give them a tax break and everything, but decided it wasn't a good time to build it. I think this was a couple years back maybe three.


----------



## fishintiger (Apr 26, 2004)

Slawterr said:


> The skuttlebutt is Bass Pro Shops is planning or is at least interested in a store in Gahanna.
> 
> The location would be the southeast corner of Hamilton Rd/I270 in the undeveloped tracts of land there. I did some hunting, and Gahanna has some public record of deal with the current owner and Bass Pro Shops for a tract that is sized just shy of 120 acres. Sounds about right for a Bass Pro store.
> 
> There have been rumors of a bridge being built that would extend TechCenter Dr over 270 and into this area for some time. Hopefully something happens soon. I can't wait. Anyone else have anything to fill in?


To dust off an OLD thread and get the rumors going again... I'm surprised no one has brought this up with the construction going on for a bridge over 270 just south of Hamilton Road. My sister told me that BPS was going in over there and I forgot about this post. Looks like something will be going in, unless it's a bridge to nowhere.


----------



## Booosh (Jun 2, 2006)

Had heard from a friend at work that they were looking at some land east of 270 on I 70E

on the way to buckeye lake


----------



## Bob4246 (Dec 30, 2004)

The rumors for a Bass Pro at Pizzaro Park in Gahanna have indeed resurfaced, with the construction of the new overpass over I-270. I have also heard from someone "in the know" that the port authority is fighting the development because it lies within the final approach to Port Columbus.


----------



## thegcdawg (May 26, 2008)

Not sure I believe it or not. No mention of it as a "future site" on BPS website. I know for a fact that the "future site" in Decataur Alabama has been on there for 1 1/2 years and they still have not broke ground. But, let's keep hope alive huh?


----------



## hogjerker (Apr 8, 2008)

TechCenter Dr. is indeed being expanded over 270 and will come out on Hamilton Rd. at the park entrance. They are building the bridge over 270 now. Have not heard any rumors as to any retail going in there, but it makes sense. The road will cut right thru the big field where all of the deer hang out.


----------



## Slawterr (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm in wait and see mode at this point.


----------



## fid (Apr 8, 2009)

I heard a similar rumor about a year ago, but that one said they were looking at land up at 36/37 right off of 71 - opposite side of the freeway as the Harley dealership.


----------



## cmalinowski (Aug 25, 2007)

I'm in Construction and I think we actually ran some budget numbers for this - it was up at the 36/37 exit as stated in the previous e-mail. Last I heard there development fell thru. I always thought it would be highly unlikely with two already in Ohio, I don't think there are many if any States that have three BPS in them.


----------



## robertj298 (Feb 23, 2009)

I don't see what all the excitement is about.You can get a much better selection and better prices online at places like tackle warehouse


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

robertj298 said:


> I don't see what all the excitement is about.You can get a much better selection and better prices online at places like tackle warehouse


I can't wander around a website for three hours drooling all over myself like I can at a BPS. Well.... I could but it isn't the kinda website we talk about _HERE_!


----------



## RushCreekAngler (Jan 19, 2011)

robertj298 said:


> I don't see what all the excitement is about.You can get a much better selection and better prices online at places like tackle warehouse


But I can stop by a store, make a purchase, keep it out of sight in the truck for a while, and when the wife asks "when did you get that" I can say I've had it for a while - can't do that when a package shows up at the door


----------



## Slawterr (Aug 18, 2009)

fid said:


> I heard a similar rumor about a year ago, but that one said they were looking at land up at 36/37 right off of 71 - opposite side of the freeway as the Harley dealership.


I thought that was the Cabela's rumor.


----------



## nilez (Apr 13, 2012)

Cabelas for sure in Delaware by polaris mall. I heard rumor of a bass pro by the airport. My neighbor works for anderson concrete and bass pro was mentioned for up coming jobs.


----------



## FishingFanatic (Jan 9, 2009)

I can't find anything on BPS coming to C-Bus


----------



## FishingFanatic (Jan 9, 2009)

I did find this about Cabelas though:

http://www.dispatch.com/content/stories/business/2012/02/16/cabelas-comes-to-columbus.html

Hope the Cabelas info is still current, and hasn't been scrapped. Construction was to begin this spring. It looks like there might be some activity where the Polaris Amphitheater used to be. This would be a logical spot, but I'm not sure if that is where they are planning to build.


----------



## RiceKrispie (Jun 8, 2009)

With Cabelas coming in 2013 to Polaris i couldn't see a BPS being built so close. Ill need to get a second and maybe a third job, lol. Are there any other places that have them so close together?


----------



## ESOXSeeker (Jan 11, 2009)

RiceKrispy,
In St Louis they have a Bass Pro in St Charles suburb and a Cabelas ten minutes away just west of the Airport! When I go there for work I stay near the Casinos located between the stores. Then I fish any one of the 53 lakes in the Busch Reserve just a short drive south of St Charles. Very nice setup with open to public stocked lakes, some with boat rentals. You can even rent transom mounted trolling motors by the day!


----------



## guth9191 (Apr 15, 2011)

I do believe you are right on the Cabelas. Going in where the venue was on Polaris and is to open spring of 2013! Cant get here soon enough!


----------



## RushCreekAngler (Jan 19, 2011)

RiceKrispie said:


> With Cabelas coming in 2013 to Polaris i couldn't see a BPS being built so close. Ill need to get a second and maybe a third job, lol. Are there any other places that have them so close together?


Toledo/Dundee - There is a bass pro in Toledo, and Cabelas in Dundee just up the road.


----------



## tadluvadd (Feb 19, 2012)

FishingFanatic said:


> I did find this about Cabelas though:
> 
> http://www.dispatch.com/content/stories/business/2012/02/16/cabelas-comes-to-columbus.html
> 
> Hope the Cabelas info is still current, and hasn't been scrapped. Construction was to begin this spring. It looks like there might be some activity where the Polaris Amphitheater used to be. This would be a logical spot, but I'm not sure if that is where they are planning to build.


its not a wivestail.go to cabellas website.it tells you future locations.


----------



## Big Chief201 (Aug 13, 2010)

Heres the link to Cabelas offical announcement: http://www.cabelas.com/custserv/custserv.jsp?pageName=columbus

There's no basspro coming it wouldn't make sense for them to come when theres so many other places that would be more profitable.


----------



## MarysvilleAngler (Apr 14, 2012)

It would be nice to see a big chain come into columbus but i would have to say ill be a broke man mite have to get 2 jobs


----------

